# DIY Goose Silos



## DrenalinHntr (Mar 10, 2011)

I know that this is no where near archery related, but it IS hunting related so here goes.

Last year we had our RealGeese Pro II's stolen off of our family farm out of our goose blind. 5 dozen decoys and a carrying bag, about $1200-$1400 worth of decoys, gone. Needless to say I was pissed.

Instead of replacing them, my dad and I are going to make our own. We went to Home Depot and priced hardboard and plywood and are going to go with the hard board cuz its cheaper and light than the plywood.

I went online at work and found several pics of geese and did some rough sketches for ideas of body positions. My dad had bought some RealGeese Pro Mags earlier this year and I took a couple of them and traced them out onto paper, then hand drew the rest of my poses and cut them out.

So far we just have paper cutouts and I am hoping that we get to the hardboard phase this weekend. Will post pics when we get to it.


----------



## dtrkyman (Jul 27, 2004)

Awesome, were grinding them right now!


----------



## DrenalinHntr (Mar 10, 2011)

Unfortunately I havnt been able to get to them this weekend. OT showed up at work and Im making some extra money and other plans came into play as well.


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

subscribed ----- need to follow this.


----------



## Pittstate23 (Dec 27, 2010)

In for pics


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

I have really been thinking of this post alot. Non reflective textured paint ? Stensils and air brushes , etc. 
You are gonna be quite the artist to even come close . My buddy uses them and i thought about making them as well , but , it will have to be a step by step paint by number type of production line.
I just dont think i can pull it off myself. White and black paint , mix to two greys . 4 colors. Just thinkin out loud.


----------



## Breakdown (Mar 7, 2011)

I made mine from corrugated plastic....the type they use for signs during elections. If you cut them right with the channels vertical you can shove a long dial rod or a bamboo skewer. They are lite and quick to set up...just don't try to over think it.. My son decided to make sure we had enough sticks..lol


----------



## Breakdown (Mar 7, 2011)




----------



## Breakdown (Mar 7, 2011)




----------



## DrenalinHntr (Mar 10, 2011)

I am off this weekend and plan on getting the hardboard to start this project. Shift work doesnt help get this thing started. Ill take pics of the stencils I made tonight and post them. Pretty much what I did is hand draw about 10 of them and then traced 3 or 4 real geese decoys. I realized mine were about half the size of the real geese, so I am going to paint the smaller ones regular colors and then paint the big ones black and white. Havent decided on what to use for stakes yet.


----------



## deadeye762 (Jun 2, 2011)

im not sure how much you are going to be spending on making these silos in materials alone...not to mention your time..I would look into some Big Al's decoys..I am kind of biased as I staff for him, however its American made, and he is a great guy! Customer service is top notch, not to mention the price point is spot on!

http://www.bigalsdecoys.com/

a pic showing the real geese next to the big al's...the real geese silo is on the right.









also if you are looking for a pattern, maybe this will help...I tried to make these before, however the time and materials wasnt worth it IMO









Any other questions or anything to help you out, just let me know


----------



## DrenalinHntr (Mar 10, 2011)

cut outs for the silos. the 3 bottom ones were the traced out ones from the real geese decoys the others were hand drawn. i may have to make the z neck and active a little bigger and might add a full body sleeper and another active.


----------



## DrenalinHntr (Mar 10, 2011)

deadeye762 said:


> im not sure how much you are going to be spending on making these silos in materials alone...not to mention your time..I would look into some Big Al's decoys..I am kind of biased as I staff for him, however its American made, and he is a great guy! Customer service is top notch, not to mention the price point is spot on!
> 
> http://www.bigalsdecoys.com/
> 
> ...


sheets of hardboard were $14 a 4x8 sheet at home depot. plan on making about 2 dozen of the hand drawns and about a dozen of the traced out ones.


----------



## Breakdown (Mar 7, 2011)

They look good...Like I said before..just keep them simple...all you need is them to be seen at a distance,by the time they figure out they are fake it's too late. I have even used white trash bags you get at the market and they work great especially with some wind....most of the time it's all about numbers..I like to keep it cheap and simple...


----------



## DrenalinHntr (Mar 10, 2011)

I redid the bodies for the cut outs. I kept the three bottom ones, drew a longer neck on the semi active to make it an active, added a full body sleeper, and redid the z neck by making it larger in size. Gonna run with these 6 large body styles and get rid of the smaller ones. Now I am just considering what to do for paint scheme. Either black, white, gray or black, white, brown.


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

How are you going to go about painting them and what kind of paint , as much detail please .


----------



## DrenalinHntr (Mar 10, 2011)

Sorry its been a while. Work and other things has me restricted. I have transferred the cutouts to the board. Bought a 4x8 sheet of luon plywood and got 12 silos on it. I am hoping to get them cut out in the next few days where I can find the time.

I bought a 1 qt can of flat black oil based paint to use on the heads and tails of the painted ones, and for the bodies of the black and white ones. a can of camo brown spray paint for the bodies and flat white for the underbellies. Thinking of getting a can of tan for the front of the chest as well. I took the cutouts and cut out the cheek patches and the underbellies so that I have clean lines on the white parts of the decoys.

Hopefully more pics to follow if I can get to the other steps.


----------



## deadeye762 (Jun 2, 2011)

If you are using flat black paint for the heads and tails, I would recommend using flat black oil based rustoleum and just flock them rather than just painting them...wouldn't add much time, just looks way better when its all said and done!


As far as the other colors go, use this link below for general guideline on the color scheme

http://www.aerooutdoors.com/products/flocking/buy_bulk.shtml


----------



## DrenalinHntr (Mar 10, 2011)

deadeye762 said:


> If you are using flat black paint for the heads and tails, I would recommend using flat black oil based rustoleum and just flock them rather than just painting them...wouldn't add much time, just looks way better when its all said and done!
> 
> 
> As far as the other colors go, use this link below for general guideline on the color scheme
> ...


This is a neat website, i saved it for later in my bookmarks, thanks. right now we are just getting silos made. I think we are more worried about trying to get them turned out the way we want them and get them looking halfway like a goose more than anything else. I guess you could say that this is a test batch and we are trying to get the bugs out in a ways.


----------

